# my florida flagfish spawned



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i had all this kelp lying around that i collected on a beach... i was wanting to see if it would work well with the algae i use, since it would slowly break down and release ammonia for the algae. well, it seems to work pretty well. the algae is growing real fast and dense, the overall ammonia level is unreadable, and the flag fish i tossed in a ten gallon thought the setting appropriate to start a family.

this is a pic of the eggs scattered around the algae. the brown stuff is the kelp base.
i didn't add any tannins to the water, its the kelp that has turned the water dark. its pretty cheap, and effective! this tank has an incredibly high flow, so when i looked in and saw the male beating his fins and breathing hard, i figured he was trying to fan eggs(no other reason made sense). 

yep. he was.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

....and i have fry.










dont worry, im not keeping them in that little cup of water. i just collected a few so i could take a pic of them. there are probably three or four times as many in the tank. i havent fed them yet, should be a good test of the algae.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Being that they are notorious algea eaters they should thrive with your set up!Congrats on the spawing.Looking forward to seeing them grow,good looking fish!


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

your a GENIUS!!!!!!!

you just gave me an idea... in fact, you may have just made something that i have been trying to do for years possible. THANK YOU!!!!

why didnt i think of it? no idea.

i am going to seal some of the fry in a hermetically sealed system, which will be based on algae and 24/7 light setup. the fact that flagfish can eat just about anything means that they will be a really good fish for the project.


----------

